# cycling, ammonia is real high



## Doitsu (Oct 9, 2005)

and ive finally got a nitrite spike.... i guess my ammonia should be going down fairly soon becuase of this nitrite spike but id still like to lower the ammonia from the very high 7 that it's reading now. im doing daily 20% water changes also (65 gallon tank). Can i add Amquel+ to lower ammonia without hurting nitrite levels or prolonging my cycle? the last thing i want to do is prolong this darn cycle process.


ps cycle started sept 27th with 6, 4" koi (will return to my pond in the spring), ammonia is now 7, nitrite >1 (just spiked), 0 nitrate, ph 7.4. i have an aqua clear 500 for filtration and a powerhead for some current and more aeration. ill be putting a newly bought rena filstar XP3 on the tank monday.


----------

